# 1972 Schwinn Suburban



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

This was my first 10-speed bike. And yes, I've kept (and used) it since it was new. As in one-owner.  

A couple of years ago, I got the urge to fix the old bike up, so I started haunting eBay and other sites in search of the one thing I needed and could not substitute. Schwinn decals in the original gold. Back in February, I finally found an original set, and won the auction, so I was on my way. During the years, the original front fender got mangled and thrown out. (Thanks a lot, mom and dad). Also lost to history was the original saddle, with the most recent replacement being a Bonetrager. At least it was a springer.:wink: 

Eventually, I plan to put on a Brooks B-67, type saddle, and maybe Brooks grips. As it is now, the bike has a front fender from a Schwinn traveler, bell, BMX type brake levers, ergo-style hand grips, Topeak front basket, Electra LED bullet headlight and platform pedals, Specialized Armadillo tires and a ESGE rear rack. Otherwise, it is the original parts. Well, except for the ring lock I put on. :blush2: 

Last month, I finally had all my major parts in one place, and had the spray paints on hand to get started. I had tried to find a shade close to the original, and I think it came out pretty good. After removing numerous touch up spots, three coats of primer were applied. Followed by four coats of color, then finally 4 coats of clear coat. And yes, I applied the decals after the color, but before the clear coat.  

1 & 2 are from just prior to start of the renovation.
3 is the ESGE rack
4 & 5 are the frame after applying the decals and reinstalling the (polished crankset). Sorry, I used my cell phone for these
6,7 & 8 are the bike the first day it was ready to ride. #9 was the only part I masked while painting.

BTW, I have a different taillight coming, so please ignore the Cateye that is currently on the rack.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Outstanding job...I've always liked the Suburbans.....They strike me as a _proper_ townie


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Electroforged Schwinns*

Here are intresting articles about electroforged Schwinns: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chicago-schwinns.html

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/varsity.html

Schwinn defined quality as being indestructable. These were perhaps the most indestructable bike frames ever produced. I think that my next project will be a Schwinn Continental, my first 10 speed and a bike I rode thousands of miles in the mid 70's.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

Put some of these on that!


----------

